# Looking for a prewar higher end balooner



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2014)

I have $1000-3000 to spend.  I'd love to have 55tbirds twin flex but just keep coming up short.  I'm like the kid that could hang on the basketball rim but couldn't slam a basketball....hold on...that was me.  Looking for a twin flex, pacemaker or something of that sort.   

Thanks, 
Chris 


Hey guys, 
I'm selling off a few makes to make more room in my shed and was thinking to invest the money into a higher end bike.  I mist out on the pacemaker...he was willing to let me do payment too.  That's what I get for thinking it over while I was mowing the grass...lol.  I don't have a $3000 budget....unless it is to die for.  $1000-2000ish would be the range.  

Thanks guys

You can also email me pics too
Robertriley312@hotmail.com


----------



## jd56 (Jul 10, 2014)

Have you seen this one?
Asking $2200.+ shipping.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2014)

*Great looking bike!*

That's a great looking ride but I'm looking for a non-Schwinn....sorry Schwinn guys

Thank you anyway


----------



## RJWess (Jul 10, 2014)

Not sure if this is what your looking for. It a 39 Colson I have been thinking about selling.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2014)

*I was eyeballing that the other day*



I was eyeballing that the other day.  You have a couple hard to find items on there too.  I was looking at this Colson for $1100...it's a repaint but a pretty good one


----------



## RJWess (Jul 10, 2014)

My mistake. I thought you were talking about my bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2014)

*lol...wess*



RJWess said:


> My mistake. I thought you were talking about my bike.




Weren't you the owner, somewhere down the line, of the Pacemaker that was just sold


----------



## RJWess (Jul 10, 2014)

I did own a Mercury Pacemaker, but was sold awhile ago. I was not aware of one being sold recently.


----------



## Curtis68 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Good luck!!*

I tried the same thing with a similar budget. I ended up losing control and going way over budget. Lol. However, that being said I did end up with my dream bike so I can't complain. Good luck with the hunt. Can't wait to see what you find.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 10, 2014)

*I have to ask*



Curtis68 said:


> I tried the same thing with a similar budget. I ended up losing control and going way over budget. Lol. However, that being said I did end up with my dream bike so I can't complain. Good luck with the hunt. Can't wait to see what you find.




What did you get?


----------



## Curtis68 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Dream bike*



Robertriley said:


> What did you get?




I bought Shawn S.'s 38 Deluxe Autocycle off him a few weeks ago. Beautiful bike. Very happy with it.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 12, 2014)

*Still looking*

One twin flex is out of my range($4000), the other is too much for the work that needs to be done, I missed the pacemaker....I should of jumped when it was offered.  Anyone else have a high end ballooner?  A bullnose could work...there's been a couple of those on ebay lately.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 20, 2014)

*Still looking*

I have $1000-3000 to spend.  I'd love to have 55tbirds twin flex but just keep coming up short.  I'm like the kid that could hang on the basketball rim but couldn't slam a basketball....hold on...that was me.  Looking for a twin flex, pacemaker or something of that sort.   

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## frank-elginfan2 (Jul 21, 2014)

*hi still looking?*



Robertriley said:


> I have $1000-3000 to spend.  I'd love to have 55tbirds twin flex but just keep coming up short.  I'm like the kid that could hang on the basketball rim but couldn't slam a basketball....hold on...that was me.  Looking for a twin flex, pacemaker or something of that sort.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris




Do you like elgins ,I have an elgin twinbar 1940 4star


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 21, 2014)

*Email me some pics.*

Robertriley312@hotmail.com


----------

